# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## berry 1968

Hallo allemaal ik zal me even voorstellen. Ik ben berry en heb al vanaf mijn jeugd last van lipomen. Deze zijn in de loop der jaren zo vermeerderd dat tellen niet meer mogelijk is. Ook zijn ze vaak erg pijnlijk. Ik heb er denk ik zo'n dertig laten weghalen maar ze komen met bosjes weer terug dus daar ben ik mee gestopt. Er is ook geen beginnen meer aan want ondertussen zit ik helemaal vol met die dingen. Nu heb ik gelezen dat het een ziekte kan zijn. Kan iemand met ook deze ervaring mij er meer over vertellen want ik ken niemand die dit ook heeft. Groetjes berry.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Berry, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Wat vervelend lijkt me dat de lipomen als bosjes komen. Je zou eens via de zoekmachine linksboven kunnen zoeken. Dan voer je lipomen in en dan krijg je van Google een overzicht van berichten die over lipomen gaan en die op het forum staan. Veel sterkte.

Tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

